# Flying 6 week old puppys



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Saturday 2010-06-05 we were invited to make some puppy pictures.
They made for as a BBQ wenn my husband was busy with the pictures. The puppy were 6 weeks old. It was very difficult to make these pictures because the do not listen to his commands.

All the 185 pictures at
*http://picasaweb.google.com/HiroHavi/Fines6WochenAlteHaviWelpen#*


----------



## Nata (May 15, 2010)

OHHHHH, lovely!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh how perfectly adorable...they look like they could just fly tho my computer screen!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a beautiful litter and what a great combination - Hav pups and your husband with his camera!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Take my breath away cuteness!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Great pictures! I can not get clear shots like you have done of puppies in motion.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful!! Your husband is so talented with a camera in his hands!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great photos!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful puppies, great pictures........


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Gorgeous puppies!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Stunning photographs, Ans! Thank you and your husband so much for indulging us with these beautiful puppies. Adorable!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pics of adorable puppies. I didn't know they could move that fast at 6 weeks!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Sure are adorable pups. Great photos of them.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing. What a talented husband you have!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Wonderful pups and wonderful pictures by a very talented artist.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

OHHHH what little beautiies!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a treat for the eyes!beautiful babies,perfect pics.Thank You.hoto:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

These pictures just take my breath away. Your husband is very talented!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are wonderful photos! Great subjects though.


----------

